# My DIY Chapter stuff.



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys.

These are some of my marines:

*1st Company Captain:*

Still needs a storm bolter or similar, but it's ready for battle:





































*Jump Pack Chaplain:*

Still needs his legs painted, but you get the idea:










*4th Company Captain:*










*Command Squad:*










*Group shots:*

Predator, Tactical Squad 1 and Razorback:










Razorback, Tactical Squads 1 and 2, Commander and Command Squad:










Tactical Squad 3, Dreadnought and Vindicator:










Kinda overall picture:










If you got this far, thank you for looking. I will be adding to these guys soon, once I've got some more bits together.

Feel free to comment 

Thanks


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking very very good there Kobraki. I love the dirtyness of the blue your concersions. have you come up with fluff or a symbol yet?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

That looks spectacular mate! Very nice conversions, I like the 1st company captain the best, did you use the Marneus Calgar legs? I really like the scheme, but as Jacobite asked, where is the fluff and symbols?


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice, everything looks stunning there mate k:
The only thing I complain about is the First Company captain's arm. The Grey knight arm is smaller and it kinda shows...

Oh, and if you could do me a favor? Where did you get that 4th company captain! :shok:
Particularly the head. I have a conversion in mind and that would be perfect.

Cheers 
Canadish


----------



## The_Chaplain (Jun 17, 2008)

the 4th company captain is the honor guard champion from the calgar box set i believe.

nice conversions OP, looking forward to seeing more from you


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Jacobite: I haven't been able to write any fluff for them yet, although i've been gaming for over 11 years, i've never been good with the ins and outs of the background and fluff. But don't worry i'll get some written, and will need more educated folks to help me out!

As for the logo, i'm still designing one, and hopefully will get it properly drawn and then printed onto transfer sheets. Does anyone know anywhere that does custom printed transfer sheets? I know griffon games did, but they are stateside.

Canadish: Yea the body is from the Calgar comp champ, then replaced the one arm with a barrel fed storm bolter from the new veterans range, and the emperors champion sword. He needs something on his chest though, but once i've got the symbol done i'll put something there.

As for whats coming for them, I want to expand with another tactical squad, a assault squad and finish the chaplain, make a scout squad but modify them a little to make simple conversions.

On a side note, thinking of making a Armageddon Ork Hunter Patrol Force pretty soon, so stay tuned for possible developments on them!

It's so nice having all this free time now i've finished university!


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice work here. Well done.


----------



## Marcus Antonius Primus (Jul 22, 2008)

Incredible work!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Not too shabby at all, nicey done.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

This really needs updating, I hope I still can! 

A new command squad, using Kantor, standard plastic bits and some iron warrior helmets:










And my finished terminator captain, complete with gauntlet mounted storm bolter!










Finally, started assembling a Prometheus land raider, here is some WIP










Quick dry fit together of the interior with mud effects et al. Also included a few boltguns on the rack.










And the Tech-Adept ready to go on the top firing with his Storm Bolter.

Thanks for looking :so_happy:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Really nice stuff, that 1st Company Captain is the shizzle.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking great, nice conversions! I know you can get your own sheets and print them yourself as well.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

very nice conversions, simple but effective.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Some fine looking minis bud. Good, simple conversions(which usually work the best, in my opinion) with a solid paint scheme. You might want to look at the gunner in the cupola though. It looks like he's got a mould line going right down his arm. I really need to get off my arse and start painting up my own marines after seeing what you've done..sigh...laziness..the bane of all painters heh heh heh.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for their help and input on things, it's greatly appreciated.

Nate: Yea it's amazing what you can see when you photograph something, yea he needs a bit of fine tweaking with some fine files and touching up.

Hopefully in the next few days i'll have the extra land raider parts and will be able to finish the land raider!

Thanks!


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Fluff*

Nice models, some good simple yet effective conversions in there, especially like the iron warrior helmets!

I noticed that you said you weren't very good at fluff writing, I like to think of myself as good at creative writing and I gladly offer my help to you (free of charge lolz)

keep up the good work!

M

:victory:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I really like what you have done here. My only suggestion is to use a pin vice or a small drill to bore out the barrels of your bolters and storm bolters. This would help to finish the mini's off nicely. Keep up the good work!:victory:


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

I really like you Captain conversion the Nemesis force weapon is a nice touch and I really like his skin also, the interior of the rhino is excellent i love he light brown rust effect you have on the interior, and as Damned Fist said drill out out the bolters. good work dude. JD


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

great work Kobrakai, i really love the look with the iron warrior helmets. I might have to borrow that idea, if you dont mind


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Wusword: I don't mind at all, please by all means use it!

Okay, been busy! Some photos are better than others!

Finished land raider:




























Looks a little plain I think maybe needs some more vehicle transfers?

Next, my veteran squad:










Finally, my librarian:










Considering most librarians are blue anyway, I thought i'd try something different. I think it looks pretty good, might need a few bits touching up though.

Thanks!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Those sternguard look...oh my god. They're so cool looking. I'm loving the white on their helms. Mind sharing how it was done? All of your force looks very nice, keep it up 

*Thumbs Up*


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Reaper: I just used the foundation paint tallarn flesh, then bleached bone, then gave it a few generous coats of badab black. That stuff is a miracle worker!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey, have you come up with some fluff and a name for the chapter? Cause they really would be good with some armpad icons k:


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Calgar: They have a name, they are called the 'Cerulean Guard' 

As for fluff, I haven't got that much to work with at the moment, but i'm beavering through history and background stuff and will hopefully be able to create a little bit of background for them.

Thanks for the interest guys, makes it all worth while


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Kobrakai said:


> Calgar: They have a name, they are called the 'Cerulean Guard'
> 
> As for fluff, I haven't got that much to work with at the moment, but i'm beavering through history and background stuff and will hopefully be able to create a little bit of background for them.
> 
> Thanks for the interest guys, makes it all worth while


They are pretty nice, post up some fluff when you make it :biggrin:


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay it's been awhile but i'm able to update this again.

I've finally found a logo for my marines; I'm going to use the Raptors eagle head as my logo, so they form my orders from FW / GW (Pads, Land Raider doors etc..)

Okay well before the GW and FW christmas deadlines are gone i've made a few orders and they are slowly coming through. I'm hopefully having the few days prior to christmas off work, which means I can work on my marines.

So i've compiled a 'To do before back to work in 2009' list.

My 'To do before back to work in 2009' list:

- Finish weathering the land raider and remove the old doors and replace with the Raptor doors.
- Build terminator squad with forgeworld raptor pads
- Build assault squad with raptor pads and assault pads
- Re-do command squad

If i get anymore done then that'll be a brucey bonus!

I'll keep this as updated as I can throughout the festive period.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Moved to Ongoing Projects. More suited to an ongoing log I think.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Wraithlord, appreciate it!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay, just one more order to arrive from forgeworld, but these are my bits for the coming few weeks










10 Assault marines
1 Chaplain with jump pack
5 Terminators (waiting on the FW raptor shoulder pads)
Dreadnought arms (two sets of twin linked autocannons)
Mk4 Predator kit (from forgeworld!)

To come in the last order:

FW Raptor land raider doors (for the prometheus)
FW Raptor terminator shoulder pads.

Best get busy


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok i've made a start!










Quick overall photo of what i've done; includes dreadnought arms, the predator with a painted dozer blade, and a tech adept on the Vindicator.










Quick overview of the predator. Added some bits and bobs to the turret, makes it almost look as if it has a wreath around it with the smoke launchers. The predator also has re-inforced rhino armour. 










A tech adept with a missile launcher, could be used as a Hunter Killer Missile? Maybe if i root some wire (guitar strings maybe?) from the launcher to the turret in some fashion could make it look like a quick 'in dire situations' hotwire.










A 'Mortis' pattern dreadnought with two sets of twin linked autocannons, thought that would be a good addition to the force. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Brilliant Painting, and great conversions. Looking forward to more, and +rep


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

i think your "hotwire" idea is excellent

this is how i would do it:

get 2 guitar strings, and drill into the back of the missile launcher, and then drill into where the "lights" areon the cupola rim, and whack them in there (the back one obviosuly )

M


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Finally was able to get some batteries. This is a early weekend 'bring upto speed' update, and will be painting more today and tomorrow.

Mortis Dreadnought (Just needs one set of barrels drilled):









Updated Vindicator:


















WIP Updates to the Land Raider (Repainting the turrets and other parts cream to match the army, and fit Raptor LR doors):









WIP Mk4 Predator:









The turret just needs some decals and other finishing touches. Later on, going to be starting the sponsons.

Finally, a new WIP Commander. I decided the current model was a little too static. It's still only tac'd together, and I might well choose another head:










More updates will happen over the course of the weekend!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Really liking the army and its color scheme. Very Subtle yet very effective. I also like the Commander, simple changes but really makes it unique.

How much more do you have to do?

Keep us posted!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks ChaosFTW!

I have a fair bit. This is my current to do list:

- Finish predator
- Finish land raider (W/ Raptor FW doors)
- Remodel and paint command squad and commander (w/ Raptor pads)
- Build and paint Chaplain and Assault Squad (w/ Assault and Raptor pads)
- Build and paint Terminator Librarian and Terminator Squad (w/ FW Raptor pads)
- Rebuild 3 tactical squads (w/ Troop and Raptor pads)
- Extend Sternguard squad. 

Then after that i'm not sure, might start getting some apocalypse bits like a shadowsword, or a land raider terminus... or both!

Ideally I want a thunderhawk, but I'm not THAT good at working with large resin parts and wouldn't want to ruin it


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Another quick update before the start of the week:

Finished Mk4 Predator:










Posing with the Vindicator, freshly updated: 










Assault squad ready for primer (They have assault and raptor sculpted pads):










(Just found I need to drill out another bolt pistol, and some flash on that barrel too! :good

Terminator squad (with Raptor pads):










Commander ready for primer (and a command squad):










The commander is now completely glued together, and changed the ventilator head for one of the deathwatch heads. I'm thinking of painting his hair brown but greying around the sides.

Hoping to get the terminators and the assault marines in primer tomorrow, aswell as a trip to GW for a command squad box, and some paint and primer so I can keep going throughout christmas :mrgreen:

All criticism very welcome, I want these to turn out as nice as I can (Apologies the photos aren't too good, when they are painted i'll find a better brighter place to take photos)


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

After realising my photos aren't the best quality, I found a new place to take some better photos. So here is my finished prometheus 




























Looking at the front the door is over to the right a bit, that's just how it is positioned on the tank, there's a bit of free play from side to side because i think the FW doors are slightly smaller?

Hopefully getting the terminators primered today, then photos of them will start emerging.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow Kk, your stuff is really turning out. Excellent work.


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

amazing stuff. Those paint jobs are awesome and the FW stuff is really looking cool. Keep it up


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Excellent work there KK, it's a great scheme and the inculsion of those FW and metal parts really make the difference. Is there any chance of getting a full army shot?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone! :biggrin: nice to know people are checking out my blog. 

Jacobite: Yea i'll see if i can get a full army shot once i've re-done my tactical marines! :so_happy:

Anyway, my terminators are finished, here is a quick load of snaps:



















Some up close snaps:




























And a up close on the logo:










Next up i'm going to assemble my command squad, and then start painting the assault squad :mrgreen:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Minor suggestion: use a black felt pen or a small brush with black paint and add wavy lines onto the seals and parchment to make it look like there is writing on them. Small and easy touch that adds a great deal of character and detail to a model.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Wraithlord: Yea i've done that on the rest of the models, the ink was still not quite dry when I took the photos. They are being added tonight in between coats of paint on my assault marines. 

Expect some assault marines over the next few days :victory:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

This is great stuff dude. I'm a bit curious on how the raptors fit into your fluff, or do you have any of that written yet?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Cadian.

Sorry it's taken so long to reply. But basically they are only used as a chapter logo, not actually calling them Raptors or anything, just using the Eagles head as my chapters logo. 

Got some assault marines, tactical squads and some other parts coming up. I'll pop them up when I can. :victory:


----------



## Keiserberg (Jun 19, 2008)

Great stuff! 

Is Pedro a solid model? or are some parts seperated?

Oh and i´m def stealing the first comp capt for my Chapter Master!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi guys,

It's been a little while but i've been busy painting my marines up. So here is a quick update:

First off, two tactical squads. Photo's aren't great, but i'm not a photographer :no:










and squad 2:










Next up: The first half of my first assault squad:










I've been updating all the other squads. Ever since I found the wonderment that is Asurmen Blue wash, i've been adding a touch of that to all my marines:

Terminators:










Veterans:










Finally, you all wanted a group shot, so here goes:










Next up: Command squad and Commander, Scout Squad, Allied Grey Knights in power armour.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Fucking awesome

These boys all look really nice. Any chance of a tutorial of how your doing your blue and bone/whites?

Keep up the awesome work!!!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Reaper:

Thanks mate, appreciate your kind words.

The blue is easy; black primer undercoat, one layer of midnight blue, one layer of regal blue, then 60/40 Regal blue / bleached bone highlight. then a final highlight of enchanted blue. then wash the whole lot with asurmen blue wash.

As for the cream colour. Black primer undercoat, a couple of thin layers of tallarn flesh (until the coat is consistent and smooth), then a few thin layers of bleached bone (again til smooth and consistent), then wash the whole lot with badab black.

The new washes are miracle worker, without them my models would look a lot worse than they already are lol


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Cool, I might try the creamy colour out, looks wicked cool

+Rep


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

A quick taster of my command squad, here is the new finished Captain Arias model, ready for primer finishing and then painting:




























The rest of the command squad will follow, just need to finish painting one of them, modify the company champion model and the commander will be painted B)


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

A quick photo of my command squad:










Next up is the WIP commander above, he should be painted in a few days hopefully.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay here we go!

Commander with Command Squad:










Commander by himself:










More pictures of the Commander to come (side on etc.) once the Camera recharges it's laser 

The Commanders gun changed after re-reading the rules, now he has a normal bolter with hellfire rounds and a auxillary grenade launcher 

Next up is the next 5 assault marines, they are ready for primer.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

lookin good buddy, really like the basing also.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

i love what you've done so far i cant wait to see some more of ya army keep up the good work +rep


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, what a ton of awesomeness! I applaud you on your work, you need some rep for sure! Captain Arias looks so great, I thought it was an original GW pewter at first! And you've got a nice crisp paint job on your marines, keep up the good work!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That commander is possibly one of the coolest looking commanders I've ever seen, he looks really really good. The paintings great aswell, definitely deserves some +reputation!


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sweet they are awesome, kinda like like a cross between white scars, crimson fists and ultramarines. coolio


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

this whole army looks amazing, especially the characters that you have converted
keep up the good work!

+rep for this definatly!

cheers

edd


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

Kobrakai said:


>



love the commander looks awesome (by the way your painting skills are awesome) 
hm if only i could make one of those poster like pics

it would be 

"you there neophtye , bring me my coffee" 

chaoz


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

You mean those motivational posters? 

Thanks guys. Since updating the log i've painted the last 5 of the assault squad, and been pouring over the codex and apocalypse books to get ideas and inspiration. From it, i've decided to go the whole 9 yards and build a battle company, aswell as support from more armour, aswell as the 1st company, 10th, and aspects of the 8th company (Bikes, etc.) 

Thanks for looking at my blog. Normal service will resume soon!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay here we go, big update:

First off, a selection of devastator marines which will be part of 2x10 man squads:










Just needs the bolter marines, and 1 more heavy bolter and missile launcher for heavy weapons. 

Next is the WIP modification work to my Chapter Master. Originally had a halberd from the grey knights arm, been cut around, changed quite a bit. Still needs tidying, some green stuff to set, change the head (Just there to set up pose) and a set of FW pads.





































A Chaplain (shamelessly stolen from Khrangar. Hope you don't mind )










Finally my conundrum of deciding on a Captain model has led me to build a few; then once painted, i'll choose one to lead the force, then the rest can be put towards a masters of the chapter Apocalypse formation:










As you can see my current captain is in there, but with a power fist, the Iron armoured one now has a IW helmet (adds to the old school) and a combi plasma, and the master of the watch has a axe and a bolter.

Few more photos of the Iron armoured marine, really pleased with him:










I'll get more photos put up once assembly has finished on the devastators, and the chapter master is completed.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Really nice bud, looking forward to seeing that Iron CM painted up.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

fucking awesome stuff dude!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

The Master had some problems with his right arm being positioned weirdly, so i've adjusted his arm, cut and shut a few bits, filled the gaps etc. Just needs smoothing, tidying and then painting:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

this is fantastic 
i was honestly blown away
great stuff
have some rep


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Any idea on and ETA for the next update. I always enjoy seeing yuour marines


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow how did I miss this thread!! Really nice work there bud. I love that cream color, have some rep sir!


----------



## isalt (Jun 5, 2009)

Great job. I love the flesh color.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your kind words and rep, really does make it all worthwhile. :so_happy:

Reaper: Soon mate, I just gotta get some last bits in to make one of the devastator squads and then they can be posted. 

In general i've been buying a lot for them, so a lot more is in the pipeline now


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Finally! A update:

After deciding which way i'm going with this army; i've gone in at the deep end and decided to build the entirety of the 3rd Company with support (including armour from the chapter forges and other members of the force).

Definitely the biggest project i've ever attempted in GW, but they are coming along quite nicely. Here is the first of two devastator squads:










I still have another devastator squad, assault squad and 4 more tacticals to go, plus all their transports, but i'm slowly getting through them all. So still early days in the project, which means plenty of painting ahead :grin:

So to kick start things, i made myself a big order of sculpted pads (which was expensive enough! :shok aswell as big orders of marines from people on here and other forums. These orders include parts for the company and other armoured parts, so expect a lot more from me over the coming months. :biggrin:

Now, let's put on some iron maiden and get assembling and painting! :music:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

They looks pretty cool, I really like the white on their helmets!

Good stuff


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Full companies FTW. I'm glad you've decided upon such a mammoth task as I always enjoy seeing your work

Reaper


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

realy nice wanna see your captains finished k:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Seconded, you can paint these and Blood Ravens at the same time!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I will get to him as soon as I can 

Just thought i'd put up a quick update with a group photo. I need people to be honest about anything they see which could be made better. I've found recently some of the models are coming out more matte than others, but considering it's 2 layers of paint plus a wash their will be some variation!

Anyway, some group shots:




























You can see from left to right: assault squad, 3 tactical squads (one squad still has three members to paint and a few to base), sternguard squad with librarian, chaplain with jump pack (primered), devastator squad (behind chaplain), vindicator, command squad (to be redone with different weaponry), predator, dreadnought, land raider prometheus and terminator squad.

Here is a sneak preview of whats to come:

3 Landspeeder Tempests (One is to have a unique squadron commander canopy)









And the marine strike force box I bought for general reinforcement. Basically whats in the box will be added (Few more tactical squads, 2 rhinos, another vindicator, whirlwind and landraider).










And again, if anything you see should be changed, let me know


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

All looks great, love the little bits and pieces that you have changed .... looking foward to updates ...


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Woo group shots

Ignore my previous post, the blood ravens comment wasn't meant for you, I didn't really sleep last night so I'm very tired.

My honest opinion is that they look brilliant. But, I think the turrent/top portion of the pred/vindi and LR could use a bit of colour, The bone loos good, but a little bland. Get some reds or greens in there somehow to add a little more colour and it would be perfect. Hope this helps


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Reaper: Perfect mate, thanks, a few people have said the armour looks a bit plain.

I'm currently trying to find someone to do me a set of eagle headed transfer sheets, so I can put some of the chapter logo on the tanks. That'll add some more colour for sure.

Hoping to have that tactical squad finished by end of tomorrow (Sunday), so if I do i'll have photos up :so_happy:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

nice!

hope that you get those transfer sheets, theyd look nice on the tanks


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks! I'm going to get onto some people to do me a set of transfer sheets. Once they are done i'll get them straight on!

Well, I did say i'd get the squad done by the end of the weekend, and were we are (the photo isn't great, but they are all there)










Tactical squad c/w Sergeant w/ Combi Plasma. Plasma cannon and melta gun in the squad. 

This next bit i'm going to put in everynow and then; basically I'm going to run a bit more commentary alongside what I put up to basically show where i'm going with the army.

Project Thoughts:

This is the first log input for my thoughts, and i'm at the half way stage of the battle company. I must admit i'm happy with how they look, just got to find the time (and enough midnight blue!) to get me through the next 50 + marines and armour!

Other areas i'm looking to invest into are the following:

-Aspects from 1st and 10th company
-Other apocalypse formations (more on them to come)
-Other support (speeders, bikes etc.)

The next thing I need to do is write up what I currently have in a army list and go from there. And that I will do


----------



## ghazgar (Jun 8, 2009)

got to say the army looks friggin awesome dude, keep it up i wana see those speeders painted ;P


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

This is really fantastic kobra
I love the captain of 1st company and also the last tactical squad
It looks brilliant
Have you written the fluff yet 
Have some rep


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

like the way this has progressed. may have to borrow some of you ideas.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I like them, they look damn cool, especialy the Iron Warrior Helms. Oh and have some rep


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks so much guys, always nice to get people saying kind things.

I'm waiting on a order from Forgeworld to come through, when it does I'll get the next bit up. k:


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay finally another update! :victory:

First off i've finished one of the forces rhinos:























































Really pleased with how it turned out, especially the troops logo on the roof, that took long enough on it's own; measuring, drawing, checking again, measuring. Now just another 3 minimum :shok:

Next up, I got fed up not being able to choose a decent commander model, so I bought a plastic commander kit and made one. Here he is:




























Then I decided I wanted to make a plastic librarian, so I did!



















Used basic marine legs, a company champion body, found some arms to use and re-model. Got a chaos shoulder pad and cut the sides out to make his hood. 

Got a plastic chaplain in the works too, but next will be another rhino / razorback.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

wow looks so great dude did you convert the captain from a gk cause the weapon and bolter


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

everything looks really awesome mate! i really like you new commander model... did you sculpt that red eagle or whatever it is on his left shoulderpad?

is it me or is the librarian's fingers looking a bit long on his left hand? otherwise, very nice conversion work mate!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I like the Librarian, commander looks a tad cluttered though...

Also, is the wash o nthe bone of the rhino still wet in the picture, because it looks a little wet:S

But apart from that, sweet work dude


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys:

Choco: I just used the two arms for the GK conversion.

Masito: They are GW sculpted pads, I wish i could sculpt, would make my life a whole lot easier!

Anyway, big update. I've decided after closer inspection that the helmets on my tactical marines (the two tone blue and cream) was a bit too busy, so i've gone back to painting just blue. 

Here is a few shots with whats been done so far. Still to be modified is a devastator squad and the assault squad. Also in the photos are the new rhinos, razorback and one painted tempest:










A few close ups:


























Next up is a revised command squad with the new army list, includes new apothecary, new sergeant and different special weapons with the commander and razorback:


















Next a few close ups of the revised painted tactical squads with transports:


















After looking at a few of the 3rd squad I decided they needed re-doing, so currently my third squad is only a 6 man team, their rhino transport is going in for primer soon.










Finally a few shots of the painted tempest. It's a bit plain at the moment, still waiting for some transfer sheets to be made, so once they are, the eagle heads will be put on this flyer. I kept the paint nice and clean though I feel:


















So a bit of one step forward, a few steps back to consolidate. I'm going to finish modifying the devastator and assault squads, then when my primer arrives (I got a replacement can after my current can keeps drying grey!) I'm going to paint the command squad, round out the third tactical squad and transport then go from there. 

Any C&C's welcome, I know the photos aren't great, weird conditions outside / inside positioning to take decent shots. 

Thanks


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey great looking army Kob, love the use of the raptor forgeworld upgrades on your vehicles, on crit is the white is very rough on your land speeder, layer upp in the future gives much smoother more pleasing results also purchase vallejo's skull white it has a much better pigment then the piss poor citadel version, good stuff dude keep it up. JD


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Kob your army is looking brilliant as usual k:

+1 rep for the awesome army

P.S. the bone is epic :victory:


----------



## Masstadon (Jan 18, 2009)

where did you get that bamf mace for your lord?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Masst: I made it using the mace end from a Imperial Preacher with the mace and book, and the arm of a grey knight terminator. 

though this thread has been idle and gone for many months, so can this thread please be locked and/or deleted.


----------

